# 1st time cooking prime rib roast. Need advice



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so I am a single guy. Steaks are no problem for me but I have never done a roast before. 

I like my roasts medium rare, but I am reading about food safety and am freaked out. 

What is a safe temp?

I was planning for 140 or so. 

I have a convection oven and was planning on cooking until 130 and then letting it sit for 20 minutes or so. 

Can anyone give me some pointers so I can nail x mas dinner and actually convince my parents I can indeed cook!

My mom likes well done so I am not sure how to achieve this. Maybe cook until 130, cut her piece off and throw it back in as the rest sits?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Prime rib is cow... so how can you be freaked out about the food safety? You can eat cow blood...

As for prime rib, the best way to do it is cook it on the lowest temperature for as long as possible. Cooking it too high will dry it out and make the outside tough and the inside rare.

An internal temperature of 140 is okay for medium rare. I always prefer to do it at 130. The meat will still cook after it has been removed from the oven, so keep this in mind. Plus, you can always cook it more, but you can't cook it less.

I would do 130 internal temperature.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Also, you may want to lather the meat in some type of an oil before you place it in the oven. It will help the spices stick to the meat and help hold some of the moisture.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Ask Santa for a slow cooker/crock pot, put onion soup on top and some potatoes and carrots in the bottom, set it on low and forget it until suppertime. The house will smell awesome.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

Ummmm slow cookers do wonders for dinners!!! i'm going to do a ham in mine while I work on christmas !!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

The only way is slow, over real hardwood charcoal, smoke pouch optional, but improves things tremendously.

Also, make sure you buy with the bone & with the fat cap, these impart flavor and keep the roast moist.

Don't worry about people with different preferences for done-ness. The outside pieces will always be well done. Not the worst part either since the outside will caramalize, and has all your spice rub for flavor.

As long as you have a meat thermometer, you can't go wrong. Bring the roast out of the fridge 1 hr before you cook it, and let it warm to room temp, this will shorten the cooking time dramatically, and also make sure the roast cooks evenly.

good luck and merry christmas (happy holidays)


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

My suggestion - get a copy of "joy of cooking" - real men always use it as a source of information - heck - it even tells you how to cook a squirrel.

pre-heat oven to 350.
coarse pepper on top of the roast - if you are daring, cover the top of the roast in (Dijon) mustard - (not the bright yellow stuff)
if you are double daring - place 4 cloves of garlic that have been slightly crushed by making narrow but deep cuts into the center of the roast - the garlic will deliver it's essence from deep inside the roast.
How many lbs is the roast? cook roast 20 min per lb (a 3 lb roast will take 1 hr) 
give your mum either the end piece or the 2nd from the end peice - those are always slighter more well done.

make pan gravey from what is in the pan - 

PS: start a collection of cookbooks -especially the Harrowsmith cookbook - my fav 

cut large 1/2 inch slices


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

dubmac said:


> if you are double daring - place 4 cloves of garlic that have been slightly crushed by making narrow but deep cuts into the center of the roast - the garlic will deliver it's essence from deep inside the roast.
> 
> cut large 1/2 inch slices


Do this.

Not too sure about the Dijon Mustard, but definitely do the garlic cloves if you can.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

-Roast must be at room temp
-preheat oven to 500
-put roast in oven and cook for minutes*roast wt in lbs
-turn oven off
-leave roast in for 2 hours

(eg....5 pound roast.... takes 25 minutes)


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the quick responses guys. 

As for crock pot, do you want to put a nice roast in one of those? I thought crock pots were for tougher cuts of meat?

My roast has the fat cap and bones. I think it is 1400 grams. It is frozen and I am cooking Saturday so I will take it out Friday night and leave it in the fridge over night. 

I knew about putting garlic in the roast. Thanks for the reminder. 

Regarding salt/ seasoning, guys at work say not to do this. Dries the meat out?

Steve, do you mean to pre heat, insert roast, turn oven off, and cook with residual heat?

My oven manual says when convection roasting, not to preheat. It has a probe and the oven will turn off on its own when it reaches the temp I have selected. 

Supposedly the convection does not require searing, or browning. 

I bought the roast today and say best before dec 24 which is the night I am cooking. I was paranoid and decided to freeze it. Was this a good decision?

Thanks for the input and if I don't hear back from some of you, merry Christmas.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

> Steve, do you mean to pre heat, insert roast, turn oven off, and cook with residual heat?


 Insert roast and leave oven at 500 for the prescribed number of minutes, then turn oven off.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

500? Won't I end up with a gigantic piece of charcoal ?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

praire you have an astounding knowledge. This roast is going to be perfect. Your mom will be tickled pink, i bet she'd be happy with any slice from a roast you'd make, never mind that it should be well-done.

dubmac's recipe is really the classic for a quality cut of meat imho. The only detail i'd add is that i'd make the garlic slits downwards from the top (perhaps he meant that) because juices from the roast are going to well up in these slits. You wouldn't want these juices spilling unnecessarily down into the pan, as they will definitely do if you make horizontal garlic slits into the sides of the roast.

since this is your xmas debut, i'd go with the classic approach. A crock pot works wonders with tougher cuts of meat, it seems a shame to waste a high-quality cut for a recipe that is pot-au-feu but not quite christmas day.

Steve's approach is highly intriguing, i think the high initial heat will sear the meat successfully ... but after that i'm not sure what the convection oven will do to steve's instructions. To me, it seems that this is an approach to experiment with later, in a meal that's less important.

bon appétit !


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

For your roast (3 lbs). I would take out the roast Friday morning out of the freezer and put it in the refrigerator. 

Take it out for at least 45 minutes prior to seasoning (to try and get it to room temp). I stuff lots of garlic slivers right into the roast by making deep slits. If it's a AAA (or a least AA) grade, then you don't really need to season it. 

Preheat oven 325 (for your convection)
Heat up a hot skillet (really hot) and then sear the roast on each side. (This step is optional)

Roast for about 23 minutes with the bone in, so about an hour and 10 minutes. 

Remove from the oven, and put a foil tent over it to let it rest for 15 - 20 minutes.

Don't worry about well done, that's the end cap as someone said. 

I also take some of the drippings to make Yorkshire pudding, and I also make gravy. 

I would NOT put a Prime Rib in a slow cooker. I have done it, but find it quite a waste for such a nice cut, and then it doesn't taste much better than a cheap cut in the slow cooker.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys are awesome. I checked and the roast is 2114 grams or roughly 4.6 lbs. 

The plan is (instructions from granny, 88 yrs old, tough as nails and a wonderfull cook ( btw also dining with us) ):

Thaw roast, until ROOM TEMP, season with pepper only (and garlic inserted into "slits") and rub entire roast with garlic butter before pepper. 

Cover top of roast with bacon strips, and cook @ 325 NOT 350 until temp is 125. Let roast stand for at least 20 minutes wrapped in foil. Carve and enjoy. 

Granny said DO NOT use salt or she will slap me silly! 

I am a solid 225 with years of martial arts training. Believe me when I say if I had a choice of entering a back lane for a fight with either my granny, or a gorilla , I'll pick the gorilla every time!!!

No salt it is!

Funny , her advice mirrors the tips you have all gave me. 

When I asked her "are you sure?" her response was:

"kiddo, I've been where you are , but you've yet to travel my path' skip the salt."

Thank you for all the responses. I wish everyone all the best, to you and yours this holiday season, and I wish all the best to you, and yours in the new year!

I will report back with the results of the x mas feast!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, if you want to a add a couple of onions cut in large chunks on the bottom of the pan, they add a nice aroma (if you like onions), and caramelize nicely.

I decided to go away from my yearly prime rib this year for Xmas, now, after your post, I'm thinking I might have to make a second Xmas dinner. I have a 9 lb prime rib for some special occasion.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Who doesn't like onions? Great idea. 

9 lb roast? Are you feeding an army?

Glad I could influence your dietary decisions. I have ALWAYS enjoyed a nice prime rib roast, no matter the occasion.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just make sure your granny approves of the onions, I would hate to see her kick your butt over that. I do agree with her salt comment though. I also inject my prime rib with a syringe full of my marinade. Yum... don't do that if granny is a traditionalist, I don't tell my dad that's my secret. 

I cook the 9 pounder (or bigger if possible) for 6 adults and 2 kidlets, and there is hardly any left over. If I have my side over (8 adults, 2 kids), then I actually also cook a small (12 pounds) turkey, or small pork shoulder in addition. What can I say, we like meat =).

Please tell post afterwards, and tell us how it goes. I think food is a bigger passion of mine than finance or money.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Not to be experimented with for you first Christmas meal, but you might want to try a roast on your BBQ sometime. If done properly, it does a nice job on the roast. The trick is to turn on one burner letting the BBQ get to temperature, and placing the roast on the opposite side without any direct heat.

Let us know how it went, and if anyone had to go to the hospital


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

My granny is of substantial means, but grew up as a depression baby. 

Trust me, food (more specifically the experience is of utmost importance) Is more important to her than money. 

"enjoy life within your means is more important than being the richest corpse in the ground" is a hallmark within the familly. 

She loves onions, so don't worry, lol. 

Funny how I am more concerned about granny's approval as opposed to how my investments are doing. 

As for BBQ cooking, I am waiting until I can justify the purchase of a "big green egg" BBQ. 

Until then I will hold off. My dads neighbor has one, and it really is the holy grail of BBQ.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Btw if anyone wants to get on a fight between granny and me, I have already bet against myself!!

I love her to death. I just want this dinner to be killer!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Lots of good advice given by others here..

Cooking time depends somewhat on size, but here is a general guideline and one that
I follow when I have the urge for some prime rib..I usually get the smaller
size (5lbs) at Loblaws or whenever it is on special. (2 to 3 rib bones).

for a 7 to 8lb roast (depending on inside temp, is 1 to 1.5 hours *max*)
You need a meat thermometer to get the inside temp right.

1. Preheat oven to 425F
2. Use a heavy metal roasting pan (the blue-black ceramic coated ones)
3. Put meat in bone side down..add garlic cloves/potatoes too..if
you like to make gravy from the drippings

4. Roast at 450f FOR 15 MINUTES ONLY
This is the searing stage of cooking to seal in the mmmmm juices..slurp! 

5. Turn down oven to 325 for duration of cooking (for expected roast time)

6.About 1/2 hour before expected end of expected roast time,
insert the meat thermometer in the thickest middle part of the roast, 
avoid touching rib bones to avoid false temp readings..
continue until desired temp is shown on meat thermometer

General rule for prime rib:
Rare (red inside and pinkish at very outside) 120
Medium rare (pinkish inside and less pinkish-brownish towards outside 
130
Medium (slightly pinkish in center and brownish towards outside 140 -150

and for those that prefer...

Well done (aka shoe leather ) 150-160


After desired temp is reached. take roast out of oven and cover with
heavy tinfoil to allow the cooking process to finish, roast to cool off
and juices to permeate the meat

Make gravy (I use Club House packets as I'm too lazy to make it from
scratch)..
http://www.clubhouse.ca/en/products...y_Mix&id=520b662c-5e38-48f5-96ec-6128ca0c6482

carve, and enjoy......mmmmmmmm!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> For your roast (3 lbs). I would take out the roast Friday morning out of the freezer and put it in the refrigerator.
> 
> Take it out for at least 45 minutes prior to seasoning (to try and get it to room temp). I stuff lots of garlic slivers right into the roast by making deep slits. If it's a AAA (or a least AA) grade, then you don't really need to season it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree..the secret in that prime rib flavour, is searing to keep the
juices in at then slow cooking in roasting pan...it's like chestnuts
roasting on an open fire...jack frost nipping at yer nose, tho' it's
been said many times, many ways...Merry Christmas to you..P.A.

drool..smack!...ummmmm!...I'm inviting myself to your place for Xmas
dinner..and I'll bring a bottle of merlot or some of my $6.95 LCBO
"california's finest"...it's not that bad..after the first bottle or two.
..and I'll even carve yer roast..as I Yam the carverman..
I Yam the eggman...I Yam the walrus...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> Steve's approach is highly intriguing, i think the high initial heat will sear the meat successfully ... but after that i'm not sure what the convection oven will do to steve's instructions. To me, it seems that this is an approach to experiment with later, in a meal that's less important.


Agree fully..when you have food critics coming to dinner..stick with the tried
and true fail safe methods. 

Now what about that delicious ham recepie you were taking to the virtual
New years eve party?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely agree with searing the meat first. I even do this with my steaks to lock in the juices.

If I wasn't up at 3am due to a stomach ache from eating too much beef earlier tonight, I'd actually be getting hungry reading this thread


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

You guys are making me hungry. 

There are two really overlooked aspects of the process. First is to reinforce the most important thing is to let the meat thaw out properly to room temperature. Otherwise, you'll get uneven cooking in the roast.

Second is to let it sit for 10 to 15 minutes out of the oven. It will continue to cook a bit, and it lets the meat settle and locks in the juices a bit more.

I don't think the slow cooker is necessary for prime rib because it's such a good cut of meat. The slow cooker is great for making other meats super juicy and tender, but prime rib already is there.

And definitely keep the fat on, that's where it gets the flavour from. We rub it in butter and salt and pepper and it is absolutely delicious. I really don't think you need to put anything on it though.

I also prefer the au jus over the gravy for prime rib. It doesn't need anything more, it's prime rib! 

We've done prime rib for the past 5 years and this year decided to switch to a ham. But this thread is making me re-consider...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

noob et al, please try the onion soup idea I mentioned. I serve cross rib or sirloin to guests sometimes and it gets devoured. The onion soup (lipton in envelope, blue box at the store) is loaded with flavour, far beyond salt and pepper. Just dump the entire package of soup on top of the meat, set it and forget it. Trust me on this one.

I disagree that a slow cooker is not a good tool for quality cuts of meat. I've been doing them this way for years and the results are amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Mmmmmm...hydrolyzed soy protein, caramel color, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, monosodium glutamate, yeast extract, natural flavors, disodium inosinate, disodium guanylate. Yummy!

Sorry, TRM; I'm going to have to disagree with you on the flavour of onion soup mix. 

It's OK, I'm still sending you an Xmas present anyways. In fact, I'm sending it from Toronto's oldest post office, around the corner from my office.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Mmmmmm...hydrolyzed soy protein, caramel color, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, monosodium glutamate, yeast extract, natural flavors, disodium inosinate, disodium guanylate. Yummy!


Those ingredients-artificial flavour enhancers don't look too bad M.G.
Of course to anyone that only wants organic style foods..it's like saying thanks
your last meal on death row...doesn't really matter whether it tastes good or not
..does it? 

Is there a recepie for onion soup without the plethora of chemicals added?

BTW..what are you serving for Christmas dinner? I like P.A.'s recipie for
cooking a roast..but she didn't mention any side dishes or plum puddin'

my favorite!..

MG: "if you don't eat your meat..you can't have any puddin!
Carver: <holding up his bowl> to the gracious host with a nice Christmas
apron..in tearful wanting eyes...whispering " Please m'am..can I have
some more?"

MG's <response here> 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

carverman said:


> BTW..what are you serving for Christmas dinner?


I'm just one tiny step ahead of you...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You forgot the dried onions and traces of milk ingredients.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

random trivia

grandmother is right about no salt. I thought this might be heresy so i didn't mention. But salt does toughen meat slightly & should really be added later to all things except, i guess, baked recipes, breads, muffins, cakes, etc.

the interesting thing is that when added later, at the table or just before serving, the amount of salt which seems necessary is always so much less.

carver, re my ham, of course i'm bringing the ham to the new year's party. I said i would & i will. Scots are nothing if not reliable. Some call it stubborn.

the party has gotten sidetracked at the moment, though, because mode's st-bernard rescue dog has mistakenly searched out a couple that's merely having noisy sex in a snowbank.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, look at all the helpful replies in less than a day! I'll be following some of the instructions myself. 

Who says there are bullies on this forum?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> carver, re my ham, of course i'm bringing the ham to the new year's party. I said i would & i will. *Scots are nothing if not reliable. Some call it stubborn.*the party has gotten sidetracked at the moment, though, because mode's st-bernard rescue dog has mistakenly searched out a couple that's merely having noisy sex in a snowbank.


Aye....well that explains the fondness for bagpipes..will ye play
a tune for us laddie, that ya larned when you worn a younger man's kilt?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Wow, look at all the helpful replies in less than a day! I'll be following some of the instructions myself.
> 
> Who says there are bullies on this forum?


Well I've never been called one..but maybe I should put that on my
"bucket list" to play one on TV. 

"Uno, dos, one, two, tres, quatro 
Matty told Hatty about a thing she saw. 
Had two big horns and a wooly jaw. 
Wooly bully, wooly bully. 
Wooly bully, wooly bully, wooly bully. "


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

In my opinion, the start and end of the cooking process are the most important.

-I like to sear the meat in a pan on all sides

*-Let the roast rest for 20 minutes before slicing!* (most important of all)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

atrp2biz said:


> *-Let the roast rest for 20 minutes before slicing!* (most important of all)


Explain why?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Why let meat rest? Here's an explanation from the interwebs:



> Why Should I Let My Meat Rest?
> 
> Why wait?
> 
> ...



I second the oven sear at 450 - 500 for about 15 minutes, subsequently lowering the temp to 325. I invested in a barbeque thermometer that allows me to remotely see the temp of the meat. It helps me know when the start the sides without opening the oven at all until it's done. But taking it out at 120 will result in rare (still mooing). If you want medium rare, take it out at 130.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> Explain why?


Because my dad said so.

The reason is that when the meat is first taken out of the heat, the fibers in the meat will have been expanded due to the cooking process. If you cut the meat immediately, then the meat will 'bleed' out the juices. By letting the meat rest, as the fibers start to contract as it cools and reabsorbes the juices back in. That's why it it good to under cook it a little too. 



TRM - I think that a slow cooker does not give as good of a result as a roast on an expensive meat. It can be done, and it will still be good, just there's no need for the breakdown of the fibers in a prime rib. I do actually use the onion soup mix when I make a regular pot roast (not prime rib), and I actually add a can of cream of mushroom soup. It's really good =)

After all of these posts, now I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate a prime rib with the Raclette dinner I'm planning.

I wonder if 9 pounds of prime rib is too much for 2 adults, and 2 little people =).

Merry Christmas everyone,.... especially you Carve.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks to all. 

I still need to know what temp to pull the roast out. 

If it will still cook when standing for 20 minutes I need to factor that in.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I do about 120 and let it stand. Just make sure that the therometer is not touching the bone. I like mine just under medium rare because then if I have left overs they don't become over cooked during reheating.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

*Cooking Time for Rare (120°)
*

(3) Ribs, 7 to 8 lbs. 15 minutes at 450°, Then 1 ¼ to 1 ½ hours at 325°
(4) Ribs, 9 to 10 lbs. 15 minutes at 450°, Then 1 ½ to 2 hours at 325°
(5) Ribs, 11 to 13 lbs. 15 minutes at 450°, Then 2 to 2 ½ hours at 325°
(6) Ribs, 14 to 16 lbs. 15 minutes at 450° Then, 2 ¾ to 3 hours at 325°
(7) Ribs, 16 to 18 lbs. 15 minutes at 450° Then, 3 to 3 ¾ hours at 325°

Every half hour or so, baste the ends of the roast with the drippings. Use your meat thermometer about a half hour before the expected end of the roasting time. Make sure to insert it in the thickest part of the meat, not touching the fat or bone. *When the internal temperature reaches 120°, pull it out of the oven and cover with foil. Let the roast sit for twenty to thirty minutes. It will continue to cook during this time, reaching a temperature of about 125° to 130°. *This resting period allows the juices and flavors to permeate the roast.

Rare meats measure in at 120° to 125° with a bright red center that grows slightly pinkish towards the exterior. Medium rare meats measure between 130° to 135° and are characterized by their extremely pink center portion that grows brown towards the exterior. Medium meats have a light pink center, brown outer portions and readings of about 140° to 145°. Medium well is not pink at all and is achieved at 150° to 155°. Well done is reached at 160° and above and is characterized by a uniform brown color.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

x-post with PA, who said the same thing, with many fewer words.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

If it isn't too late, put "The Joy of Cooking" on your Christmas wish list. The basic text for mainstream North American cooking.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

speaking of words, i like looking at language signatures. My christmas cracker says that money gal did not, herself, write the above longer post.

although she did write the shorter one.

joyeux noël tout le monde


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I just realized that I hardley ever use a therometer, I go by feel. You can press the roast in the middle with your finger, and it should feel about the same firmness as your cheeks (on your face). That's about just below medium rare, chin for medium, and I haven't had to cook it more than that ever.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> speaking of words, i like looking at language signatures. My christmas cracker says that money gal did not, herself, write the above longer post.
> 
> although she did write the shorter one.
> 
> joyeux noël tout le monde


Absolutely true. It was a random web snippet.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I also put a onion in my roast to add flavor to the gravy , you can cheat and put onion soup mix in after but I love real onions .I don't use any fancy gadgets , i stick the fork in the top to see how much blood comes out lol


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

TRM: I will give it a try some time, though I am still skeptical about the slow cooker  Maybe I'll get a regular roast and try that first. Is there a specific brand of soup you'd recommend?



MoneyGal said:


> Mmmmmm...hydrolyzed soy protein, caramel color, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, monosodium glutamate, yeast extract, natural flavors, disodium inosinate, disodium guanylate. Yummy!


It probably speaks volumes about my bachelor days, but that actually does sound pretty appetizing


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I just realized that I hardley ever use a therometer, I go by feel. You can press the roast in the middle with your finger, and it should feel about the same firmness as your cheeks (on your face). That's about just below medium rare, chin for medium, and I haven't had to cook it more than that ever.


I use that for steaks. To do that to a roast requires opening the oven.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ I have to open my oven to stick a therometer in (no fancy here), so I figure a poke with my finger is just as good.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

cute holiday vignettes:

plugging tapping her cheek while feeling her roast beef with the other hand to check for doneness ...

noob laying in a truckful of christmas delicacies including aged cheddar ... plus some medium [cheddar] too ... in case a sudden change in taste preferences might overwhelm him in the middle of the feast ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> cute *holiday vignettes*:
> 
> plugging tapping her cheek while feeling her roast beef with the other hand to check for doneness ...


Humble..3 Hail Marys for penetance for those thoughts ^..and as punishment..
YOU are hereby selected....for...
COOKING a VIRTUAL XMAS dinner for all of us..this way I don't
have to go to the OTTAWA MISSION FOR MEN to take advantage of the
$1.89 Christmas dinner they will be serving.

Now...list your methods..for cooking, serving and entertaining your
CMF guests..please.. ..and what about the holiday vinagerette??..
you mentioned above...I'd like to try it...what are the ingredients?



> noob laying in a truckful of christmas delicacies including aged cheddar ... plus some medium [cheddar] too ... in case a sudden change in taste preferences might overwhelm him in the middle of the feast ...


I love aged cheddar..it's almost as good as aged $6.95 california finest
served with any meal. My favorite is McLaren's Imperial in those red
cardboard wheels...mmmmm..I could sit down and eat the whole thing on
crackers.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Need some more advice. 

I took my frozen roast out at eleven this morning and it is in the fridge. It is still pretty frozen. 

I fear by tomorrow at 3 pm it will still be frozen. 

I am thinking of placing the roast in an air tight bag and putting it in the sink with cold water and changing the water every half hour or so. 

Can I do this tonight and then put the thawed roast in the fridge?

Or should I leave it in the fridge over night and then tomorrow put it in cold water?

I guess what I am asking is do you have to thaw and cook, or can you thaw, refrigerate and cook?

Wouldn't want granny to get sick. (I still wouldn't mess with my granny even if she was sick).


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes you can do both or either. I would probably put it in water tonight just to be sure. Make sure the bag is waterproof.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

praire_guy said:


> Need some more advice.
> 
> I took my frozen roast out at eleven this morning and it is in the fridge. It is still pretty frozen.
> I fear by tomorrow at 3 pm it will still be frozen.


Hard to say PG. It really depends on how big the roast is.
The bigger the roast, the more time it takes for the frost to get out of the center..so yes. it WILL take longer, if in the fridge. 

As a rule of thumb for the future, you should allow at least 48 hrs from freezer to
fridge if you want to do it that way.



> I am thinking of placing the roast in an air tight bag and putting it in the sink with cold water and changing the water every half hour or so.


It doesn't have to be every half hour..as the water will absorb the frost
from the roast to compensate for the cold dissipated into the room temperature. Just monitor it by "poking a finger" in the water ...
(sorry PA, but that expression is still "sticking" in my mind ). 



> Can I do this tonight and then put the thawed roast in the fridge?
> Or should I leave it in the fridge over night and then tomorrow put it in cold water?


..it really depends on how much you want to leave to chance.
remember this..unlike frozen pizza that can be popped in the oven....
you can't do that with a roast, by just adding so many minutes EXTRA per lb cooking time... if it's still frozen in the middle. 

The oven will EVENTUALLY thaw out the center of A RARE or MEDIUM RARE..given a few more minutes..but then it throws everything
off (for the outside of the roast..OVERDONE, BUT RED OR PINK IN MIDDLE)
..ie: Instead of 325, what temp should you be using for the still frozen
roast in the center..300? 275?..and FOR how long...
...just too many variables there, if you know what I mean. 

BUT if you use a meat thermometer (and I suggest you get one before
the stores close tomorrow) and go by the *temperature in the CENTER OF THE roast *....as I stated above) ..you shouldn't have any real disappointing results in any case. Good luck, and (old chinese fortune cookie
saying) "May your culinary skills receive favorable compliments from your
guests!"


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to concur with TRM a packet of Onion Soup mix used as a rub on on a roast is delicious. 

Searing is good too. 

I completely forgot to plan what I was making for Christmas...so now I'm making a roast tonight. So delicious.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> II completely forgot to plan what I was making for Christmas...so now I'm making a roast tonight. *So delicious*.


Stop this mental torture!....please?


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

My oven has a probe that I stick in the roast. It will turn off at whatever temp I choose. No guess work 

I may try the onion soup mix. How can I get it to stick? Butter the roast first?

I also picked up some Montreal steak spice rub. Thought I may try that but the soup mix sounds good.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

praire_guy said:


> My oven has a probe that I stick in the roast. It will turn off at whatever temp I choose. No guess work
> 
> I may try the onion soup mix. How can I get it to stick? Butter the roast first?


No no! This is not garlic bread! Use some warm water, a teaspoon of cooking oil and make a "suspension"..then mix up the onion soup mix in the warm to hot water. You may have to microwave this mixture for a few seconds to get the powder to dissolve..then use a pastry brush or a turkey baster...you must have one of those? ..and brush on the outside of the roast
to give it more flavor.. 

"B"?..are you checking CMF to help out our friend here?..or are you already slacking off...celebrating Xmas, filling the stockings... and waiting for Santa? 



> I also picked up some Montreal steak spice rub. Thought I may try that but the soup mix sounds good.


Montreal steak spice on a prime rib????? Is nothing sacred!...do not even
entertain that thought PG! ..that stuff is WAY TO PEPPERY to ruin a good
roast! I tried that stuff once on a bbq steak and it made the steak very
peppery and barely edible..had to scrape off most of it..UGH!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I just wash the roast and rub the onion soup mix on the still wet roast. Then I just kinda throw the rest of the pack on top...

It makes a delicious kind of crust on the roast.

Except I changed my mind, roast is tomorrow, today is seafood pasta. Forget your diet folks! 

Fresh basil packs 
a cup or so of onion
a half pound of butter 
a container of parmesan not the small one 500Grams
a 2lb bag of shrimp
couple tablespoons of flour
fish 
garlic
a litre of 10% cream
veggies ( spinach, baby carrots, zucchini) 
Bottle of white wine.

1 Take the bottle of wine pour yourself a drink
2- Melt the butter in the pan
3 - Chop onions small pieces
3a- Chop basil
4 - garlic
5 - put the onions garlic and basil in the pan
6 - Drink some wine
7 - Wait for stuff in pan to cook
8 - TAKE IT OFF THE STOVE! 
9 - Put in flour
10 - Drink some wine
11 - stir the flour around till pasty
12- Slowly start pouring in cream mixing with the flour paste
13 - Drink some wine
14- add more cream
15 - once you have a soupy mix put it back on the stove on very low heat
16 - pour the rest of the cream in there
17 - Start putting in parmesan cheese while mixing
18 - Fill your glass with wine again, if it's not empty you're not drinking enough! 
19 - keep putting in Parmesan cheese until the container is empty
20- Simmer and stir
21 - Drink wine 
22 - put other stuff in the pan, shrimp, fish, veggies
23 - Drink more wine 
24 - Simmer stirring every once in a while. 
25 - Drink more wine

If you get any complaints tell them to call Chef Drinks A Lot from the food network 

Put on some type of pasta, serve with fresh bread, open new wine bottle for your guests and enjoy...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ummmmm I think you have a mistake in your recipe... You need two bottles of wine. At least one and a half for drinking and half for the pasta.... Otherwise it's sounds great...

I also agree with Carve. Do NOT put Mpntreal steak spice, it over powers it, and it has salt, which remember what your granny said about that. You deserve your granny to kick butt for the Montreal steak spice.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> I just wash the roast and rub the onion soup mix on the still wet roast. Then I just kinda throw the rest of the pack on top...


Ok, so you wash the roast first..then rub the powdered soup mix..that'll work.
But I like to baste/brush mine..sort of like bbqing with a brush. 
Either way...it should work. 



> Except I changed my mind, roast is tomorrow, today is seafood pasta. Forget your diet folks! [/quote}
> 
> I *love* seafood pasta..have made it on occassion with my own recipie..
> I will print yours off. Ok..following step by step,I will look at each one.
> ...


More wine please...I'll eat my cooking later...now I can't rememeber where I put my corkscrew..I could do the snap the neck of the bottle against something solid like I've seen in the movies..but I'm always afraid of a glas silver getting into the galas..(hic!)

Thanks "B" and merwwyvy chriastmsa to you!


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry for the late post. 

My roast was simply rubbed with onion soup mix combined with a wee bit of oil, and water, just enough to make a paste. 

Cooked at 325 until temp was 120. I let it stand for 30 minutes. 

It was perfect. 

Granny said "kid, ya did me proud". 

In my familly, this is the equivalent of winning the Nobel peace prize. 

Thanks to all for your help, and thankfully the headline of "grandmother kicks grandsons ***" was avoided in the newspaper. 

Onion soup mix. Who knew?


----------

